# Resolved: Wireless Network not visible



## ParulPBhandari (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi,
I have used my wireless modem for months without a problem. 
Recently I have got a HP Pavillion dv6000 laptop, but am unable to find my wireless network from the 'view available networks'. 

1. I can see other wireless networks in the area. 
2. Another laptop in the same room was successfully able to find and connect to my wireless network. 

I suppose the problem is with this new HP laptop...I have checked to make sure that the wireless adaptor is enabled. Even tried rebooting the wireless modem manually. Have also tried changing the SSID...my other laptop connected again to the wireless with the new SSID. But its still not visible from the Hp laptop....HELP!!!!!!
Thanks. :wave:


----------



## SirNtwrk (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Wireless Network not visible*

I know you have probably tried this, but is the SSID broadcast enabled? Most of the time this is on by default, but for security, it is a good idea to disable this.

Also, have you tried entering the SSID into a "new connection" manually instead of browsing for available networks? One more question, are you using an HP wireless utility to connect or the built in Windows XP wireless "zero configuration" utility?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wireless Network not visible*

Well, first off, since one machine finds the wireless network, obviously SSID broadcasts are not disabled. I also disagree that this is a good security measure, it just makes your network harder for you to use.

Please supply the following info.

Make/model of the router (if any).
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Version and patch level of Windows, i.e. XP-Home SP2.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## SirNtwrk (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Wireless Network not visible*

Actaully, SSID broadcasts can be disabled and other systems can still find them, if they were setup manually or connected before the SSID broadcast was turned off. That was my only point.

Also, turning off the SSID broadcast is a great security feature for home networks. Changing the SSID from the default name (like Belkin or Linksys) and turning off the broadcast is enough in most cases to keep anyone off your wireless. You would want to take further steps like WPA encryption and/or MAC authentication if you want it really secure, but turning off the SSID is a great start.


----------



## ParulPBhandari (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Wireless Network not visible*

Hi,
Thanks for responding to my query...Here are the results from the IPCONFIG/ALL:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : melfs-Eam01
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connect
ion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-36-9E-00-40
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, June 14, 2007 10:28:48 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, June 21, 2007 10:28:48 AM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-DE-5A-72-28

I wonder if the Media State disconnected means something...for now I have plugged in the ethernet cable to connect to the internet.


----------



## ParulPBhandari (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Wireless Network not visible*



johnwill said:


> Well, first off, since one machine finds the wireless network, obviously SSID broadcasts are not disabled. I also disagree that this is a good security measure, it just makes your network harder for you to use.
> 
> Please supply the following info.
> 
> ...


----------



## ParulPBhandari (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Wireless Network not visible*



SirNtwrk said:


> I know you have probably tried this, but is the SSID broadcast enabled? Most of the time this is on by default, but for security, it is a good idea to disable this.
> 
> Also, have you tried entering the SSID into a "new connection" manually instead of browsing for available networks? One more question, are you using an HP wireless utility to connect or the built in Windows XP wireless "zero configuration" utility?


Hi,
How do I check all this? I pretty sure that SSID is enable because my other PC is able to view the wireless. I am using the default wireless utility that comes with this laptop...but am using to Windows to configure. 
Yes - i tried adding the SSID manually as well without using the auto display of networks...no luck.
Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wireless Network not visible*



SirNtwrk said:


> Also, turning off the SSID broadcast is a great security feature for home networks. Changing the SSID from the default name (like Belkin or Linksys) and turning off the broadcast is enough in most cases to keep anyone off your wireless. You would want to take further steps like WPA encryption and/or MAC authentication if you want it really secure, but turning off the SSID is a great start.


In truth, disabling SSID broadcasts is a very anemic security measure, and isn't worth the bother.

The Six Dumbest Ways to Secure A Wireless LAN


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wireless Network not visible*

ParulPBhandari, I've been away for a few days, what is your current status?


----------



## skipidybebop (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Wireless Network not visible*

Turning off your SSID will only cause you grief. It doesnt lock anything.

What is more important than turning off your SSID is to change the SSID from the default setting so it doesnt give away what router your are using.

If your router has an SSID like NETGEAR or DLINK chances are it still has the default user name and password which is readily available on the net.

Also, if DHCP is turned off in the router so an IP address is not automatically assigned, the make of your router tells any potetial hacker where to pitch his tent when choosing an IP.


----------



## ParulPBhandari (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Wireless Network not visible*

:wave::wave::wave::wave:


johnwill said:


> ParulPBhandari, I've been away for a few days, what is your current status?


Hi All,
Thanks for responding to my query. Well after a lot of trial and error I manually reset my wireless router to factory settings - started again - created a new SSID and a WPA pwd. 

Voila ! All worked, no issues and connected successfully. 
Thanks for your help anyway. 
Cheers :wave:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wireless Network not visible*

Glad you were successful. :smile:


----------

